# is there anything that will shrink nodules?



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have posted several times and really appreciate everyone's help and advice. I have another question. I have five nodules on my thyroid. Had biopsy 6 months ago. No cancer. The follow up ultrasound showed 2 had grown and the doc said the thyroid needed to be removed. Here is my question. The blood work showed that my thyroid is working perfectly. All results were either normal or a little on the high side of the normal range. Is there anything that will shrink those nodules? I just hate to have my thyroid taken out if it is doing its job well. Is there any supplement or medication that would help? Is there any food that I could avoid ( Since January I had been eating strawberries at every meal every day. I read last week that they could effect thyroids).

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

There's really nothing that will shrink them. Quick growing nodules is nothing to mess with. Your best bet is to remove the thyroid or if possible, have a partial thyroidectomy to remove the lobes/areas that have the nodules if they are isolated but then again, you run the risk of more nodules popping up at a later time only to remove whatever is left of your thyroid. Sorry, but that's pretty much protocol for fast growing nodules. Docs don't mess around when it comes to cancer or the potential for cancer.


----------

